# wann kommt wer?



## Asharat (10. Apr. 2012)

Hi,

letzes Jahr habe ich meinen Teich  komplett neu gebaut und auch neue pflanzen gekauft. An vielen sieht man auch triebe und ich bin mir sicher das sie was werden, aber sorgen machen mir meine __ Goldkeule, __ Hechtkraut, __ Igelschlauch, __ Seekanne und der __ Froschlöffel. 

Da is noch nix zu sehn. Kommen die erst später oder muss ich davon ausgehen das die eingegangen sind?

Was machen eure Pflanzen?

Die befplanzen war so ungefähr im November, glaub das war auch nich die beste zeit dafür :/


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Von den aufgeführten Pflanzen treibt bei mir im Moment erst der __ Froschlöffel, und auch der nur zaghaft.


----------



## Asharat (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

mh, dann muss ich mich wohl noch etwas gedulden. und das wo ich so ungeduldig bin :/


----------



## Hagalaz (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Also bei mir treibt bisher auch hauptsächlich Froschlöfffel, aber auch __ Hechtkraut hat bei mir schon ein neuen Trieb.
Bei meinem __ Pfeilkraut mach ich mir auch einwenig sorgen.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Auch bei mir hier im südlichen Griechenland ist noch nicht viel los mit den Pflanzen. Selbst die __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind noch winzig klein. __ Froschlöffel, __ Blumenbinse, __ Hecht- und __ Pfeilkraut sind auch noch kaum auszumachen, aber sie treiben immerhin aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Die Nächte sind immer noch so kalt, da können die Pflanzen noch nicht wachsen. Jetzt geht es ein paar Nächte lang, aber nächste Woche sind schon wieder Nachttemperaturen bis -7° C angesagt.


----------



## Asharat (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

MINUS 7 

Ich muss mein Teichprojekt im Mai vorstellen, bis dahin soll der recht grün sein


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Apr. 2012)

Warum und wem MUSST Du deinen Teich im Mai vorstellen??? 


LG R@iner
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Asharat (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Ich mach ne lehre zum Landschaftsgärtner und in der Berufsschuhle muss man eine Jahresarbeit anfertigen und die ging bei mir um teichbau bzw. den erfahrungsbericht dazu. Abgegeben is se schon, muss se dann nur noch mitte mai vorstellen/ verteidigen. Und da ich das via power point präsentation machen will, wäre ein "grüner" Teich ganz schön.

Da wir unseren Teich so alle paar Jahre neu gestalten, hatt das ganz gut gepasst^^


----------



## Wild (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Also bei mir treibt bisher auch hauptsächlich Froschlöfffel, aber auch __ Hechtkraut hat bei mir schon ein neuen Trieb.
> Bei meinem __ Pfeilkraut mach ich mir auch einwenig sorgen.



Pfeilkraut kommt meines Wissens etwas später, oft erst im Mai so richtig.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Bis Mitte Mai wird da wohl schon noch einiges grün werden.


----------



## Asharat (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

wow, war grad im Gartencenter und schon halb im shoppingwahn und schon kurz davor gewesen mein __ hechtkraut neu zu Kaufen. Auf meinem Lehrgang wurde mir heute auch gesagt, das viel an Hechtkraut un so dieses Jahr eingegangen sein soll :dumm

Ich glaub ich schnick zum vergleich nochmal im Obi vorbei und Kauf dann die läden leer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi,

bei mir blühen  z.Z die Dotterblumen,

eine meiner Kamtschatka-Scheinkallas blüht mit einer ca. 10cm großen Blüte rund einen Monat zu früh (die amerikanischen zeigen gerade die ersten Spitzen),

die ersten Triebe von breitblättrigen __ Rohrkolben ragen schon z.T 0,5m aus dem Wasser,

 das Riesenhechtkraut ist schon dabei die Wasseroberfläche mit dem ersten Blatt zu durchdringen , das normale __ Hechtkraut treibt gerade aus, auch die 3-4 davon  die nur 20cm tief sitzen und daher im 30cm dicken Eis steckten

 die __ Seekanne ist am Blätter treiben, 

die "__ Rosennymphe" hat schon 8 Blätter oben,die "Chromatella 3 - 4 weitere sind fast oben und die ersten 2 Blütenknospen sind da auch schon im Anmarsch (wird wohl nächste Woche blühen), "Attraktion" hat auch schon 3 Blätter aus ca. 1m Tiefe nach oben geschoben dafür ist von der 1,2m tief stehenden "Carnea" aber noch gar nichts zu sehen - die ist wohl hin

__ Froschlöffel und __ Blutauge sind am austreiben

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Wie siehts mit der Wassernuss aus? 
Hatte letztes Jahr eine Nuss aber bisher nix zu sehn


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Noch viel zu kalt für Wassernüsse! Bei mir ist noch keine einzige gekeimt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi Darius,

war letztes Jahr an der damaligen Pflanze denn auch noch die Nuß dran als Du sie bekommen hast?

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Ja war noch dran und eine war lose dabei. Hoffe zumindest eine der 2 kommt wieder 
Meine Froschbisskeimlinge wollen zur Zeit bei der Kälte nicht weiter wachsen, aber meine Dotterblume hat 1 Blühte  aber noch kaum Blätter.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi Darius,

also war die schwimmende Blattrosette beim einsetzten und bis zum absterben im Herbst noch per "Nabelschnur" mit der Nuß verbunden. 

Eine Wassernußrosette ohne Verbindung mit ner Nuß im Schlammboden (so wie man sie fast immer nur im Handel bekommt) ist nicht in der Lage Samen zu produzieren. Und da sie nur einjährige sind kommen sie dann ohne ausgestreute neue Samen nicht wieder (benötigt aber auch weiches, saures, recht nährstoffreiches, warmes Wasser um sich zu halten - und der ursprüngliche eingebrachte Samen muß auch noch von einer europäischen Wassernußmutterpflanze stammen - die asiatischen Wassernußformen/Arten, dort werden sie in Mengen als Lebensmittel (Waterchestnut - Wasserkastanie) produziert, überleben den europäischen Winter (kaltes Wasser) nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Also eine Nuss war noch an der Rosette und eine Nuss war lose die hab ich dann so in den Teich geworfen.


----------



## Asharat (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

hatt jemand von euch einen Callitriche palustris (__ Wasserstern) im Teich und kann mir sagen wie stark bzw. ob er überhaupt wuchert?

Hab mir letzes Jahr einen gekauft und er sieht im klarem wasser echt gooiiilll aus 

wollt mir also noch einen zweiten rein machen, da er glaube ich auch gute versteckmöglichkeiten bietet und auch noch __ immergrün is aber würd halt gern wissen ob ich ihn in nen Kübel machen soll oder eher nich...


----------



## Hagalaz (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

__ Wasserstern wuchert ziemlich


----------



## Asharat (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

mh, dann sollte ich ihn lieber in einen topf setzen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi Darius,

dann hoff das die eine __ Wassernuß auch ne europäische Form war und sie Samen produziert hat, bzw. wenn, diese passende Wasserparameter haben und auskeimen können

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Das hoffe ich auch wenn sie auftaucht sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi Darius,

wenn sie auftauchen sollte mach mal ein paar Fotos davon. Damit man mal welche für den Lexikabeitrag bekommt

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Wird gemacht 
dauert aber noch bis die auftaucht wenn die Witterung so kalt bleibt.


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Nochmal eine Frage ist es normal, dass Blaugrüne Binse und Teichbinse( die mit den braunen Köpfchen glaube juncus ensifolius) noch kein stück austreiben? Auch __ Rohrkolben treibt kaum aus  __ Schwanenblume, __ Wollgras und __ Froschbiss treiben aber sehr schön...
in der Badewanne im Garten treiben die __ Binsen allerdings schon schön. Hab mal paar Bilder angehangen.


----------



## Asharat (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

bei mir treibens zur zeit am meisten die __ Frösche XD


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Bei mir treibt alles ... und die gelbe __ Iris ist schon wieder fast verblüht 

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hi Darius,

bei mir ist beim Wachstum letztes WE endlich der Knoten gerissen. Innerhalb von 2 Tagen der gesamte Wald grün und auch am Teich/Teichumfeld ist alles am wachsen (selbst die "Carnea" kommt seit dem kräftig aus 1,2m Tiefe - die anderen 4 Seerosen hatten ja schon vor 3 Wochen die ersten Blätter oben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hmm dann hoffe ich mal und warte...
Hoffe nur bei mir reist auch bald der Knoten damits mal einwenig grüner wird, mit der Blüte siehts nicht so toll aus.


----------



## Asharat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

bei mir zeigt sich noch gar keine seerose -.-


----------



## maxel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Bei mir fressen die Fische immer die Sauerstoffpflanzen auf.
Gestern habe ich __ Hornkraut eingesetzt.


----------



## maxel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Bei den Seerosen kommen die ersten Blüten


----------



## ChristianB (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hallo,

es wuchert bereits - leider kenn ich den Namen dieser Pflanze nicht - Sie ist ähnlich wie __ Hornkraut hat 1-3 Schwimmblätter je Strang und eine weiße Blüte

 

Die __ Seekanne hat erste Schwimmblätter

 

Der Farn im Trockenbereich treibt aus - Der __ Zwergrohrkolben ist ca. 20 cm hoch (ganz links)

 

Die Sumpfdotterblumen blühen schon 3-4 Wochen - im Hintergrund sind gelbe __ Schwertlilien ca. 50 cm hoch
 

Gesamtansicht

 

Die __ Wasserpest hat bereits 6 Stränge 30 bis 60 cm lang. Das Horkraut fäng spärlich an zu wachsen. Alle Pflanzen scheinen trotz der geringen Temperaturen gut zu gedeihen. Nur die Seerose gibt noch kein Lebenzeichen von sich.

Sichttiefe zurzeit ca. 60-70 cm - gefiltert wird ohne UVC.  

Gruß aus Dortmund    

Christian


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Bild 1 könnte ein __ Wasserhahnenfuß sein mit Schwimmblättern.
Wenn es einer ist gehört deine Pflanze zu den wenigen die mal Schwimmblätter ausbilden.


----------



## ChristianB (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hallo Darius,

danke für den Hinweis, so wie es bei Wikipedia beschrieben ist scheint es __ Wasserhahnenfuß zu sein. Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Pflanze eingesetzt mit einem Strang. Dieser wurde im letzten Jahr ca. 80 cm lang.

Nun sind es bereits 3 Stränge a 30-40 cm und 2 Jungstränge im Nachbarplanztopf mit ca. 5-10 cm

Gruß aus Dortmund
Christian


----------



## Hagalaz (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Wie tief sitzt der den bei dir? 
Habe mir gestern nämlich auch einen bestellt.


----------



## ChristianB (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: wann kommt wer?*

Hallo Darius,

bei ist der __ Wasserhahnenfuß  in der 60 cm Zone und ist in einem Pflanzkorb (Lehm/Kiesgemisch)  - also tatsächliche Tiefe ca. 40-50 cm.

Falls das Wasser wieder klarer wird  :beten folgen Fotos.

Gruß
Christian


----------

